

Galatea, by Emily Short (interactive fiction) - osnr
http://iplayif.com/?story=http://parchment.toolness.com/if-archive/games/zcode/Galatea.zblorb.js

======
argimenes
Looks intriguing but I haven't been able to get this to run in Chrome, Firefox
4 or IE9, even after force-refreshing the page. Any thoughts?

~~~
mquander
Parchment has always worked for me in various browsers, and works for me at
the moment using Chrome dev channel on Ubuntu. However, you can find it for
download here: <http://emshort.wordpress.com/my-work/>

You'll need a Z-machine interpreter, e.g. Gargoyle:
<http://code.google.com/p/garglk/>

~~~
dsmudger
Worked just fine on iPhone over 3G, thanks! (was a nice intro to IF for me -
tried Zork once, but it required just a bit too much commitment of time -
played this one through three times in an hour or two.. :)

~~~
mquander
On the off chance you're reading and you want to pursue more IF, allow me to
suggest the following really exemplary works of the past decade and a half
which require only a modest time commitment of perhaps 1-3 hours. (Of course,
there are many more; a lot of the best IF is more in the 5-10 hour range,
depending on how broadly you explore the possibilities and/or how good you are
at solving puzzles.)

Adam Cadre - Photopia
[http://iplayif.com/?story=http://mirror.ifarchive.org/if-
arc...](http://iplayif.com/?story=http://mirror.ifarchive.org/if-
archive/games/zcode/photopia.z5)

(these two aren't on Parchment, unfortunately)

Daniel Ravipinto and Star Foster - Slouching Towards Bedlam
<http://www.wurb.com/if/game/2186>

Dan Schmidt - For A Change <http://www.wurb.com/if/game/605>

